# Game 12: Bobcats @ Heat (11/19 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 19, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> dwadeofficial On all kinda meds. Not feeling great. Flu season is here..everybody take care of yourselves


Damn. Lets hope Wade is ready to go tomorrow night...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that sucks. Hope he's ok to go.

Bosh should have a field day against this front line. They don't have many shooters, just Augustin and SJax.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We got Bosh and James to pick up the slack. what a luxury.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Let's kick their ass....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade in the starting lineup. Good to see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need to get some payback for last year when they stole a game then acted arrogant in the next.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333

Hopefully he can break out of his slump from 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Getting quality shots all over the court, good start on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

That was sweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ's J is on right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits the nice layup over thomas and then draws the charge on Diaw.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start, need to get some stops though - theyre hitting their open J's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel again cant catch a pass from House and leads to 2 free throws for Charlotte...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits another J

31-23 Miami after 1

Lebron with 13 and 4 in the quarter


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Joel gets no respect from officials down low. Wonder why.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Bosh!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice BOSH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice minutes for this group without Lebron or Wade. looks like the Heat are gonna try to limit Wade's minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heyyyy, its the big SHOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sweet and1 by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and pass to Carlos for the layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, should have been continuation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the nice layup.

21pt lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-37 Miami at the half

Very good 2nd quarter for the Heat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets hold on to this lead please


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammkit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19pt lead reduced to 7 just like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333

He's gotta keep hitting those


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-68 Miami after 3

horrible 3rd quarter for the Heat. Gotta pick up the D. The Bobcats are now shooting over 50%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Eddie. What kind of soft foul was that?

5pt game all of a sudden.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These 2nd half fadeouts are becoming a concern. There's no way this game should be this close. Absolutely no freaking way.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

we getting jumpshot happy...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we are playing shiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're looking horrible on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the laziest offense ever, everyone is just trying to hit daggers with random jumpshots. Execute the ****ing offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Lebron to draw Wallace's 5th foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade aint right. He's missing a lot of layups he normally makes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did Jackson make that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is stepping up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22 and 13 for Bosh now, including 4 big free throws in a row to give Miami a 5 point lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws the charge! Wallace fouls out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Wallace gets his 2nd T


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333333

:clap:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to see a JJ shot chart because I swear he is way better at corner threes than any other shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I will go with CB1 for POTG tonight. Lebron was big too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

It was horrible how we let this lead slip away, but it was nice to see this team close this game out.

Bosh was POTG again for me. 22 points 14 rebounds and some huge baskets and free throws down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After this game, Lebron and Wade have both scored the exact same amount of points.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They're starting to find each other on the court more often. Things are starting to come together!


----------

